# I need some Carving/Engraving Done



## phawks_99 (Sep 1, 2011)

I need some engraving and carving done to some small blanks that I will send to you. They are for urns. I will post a pic of a sample of what I may need. I do this on the side so it will not be on a regular basis. Just need some quotes from some of you out there as to what you will charge per piece
Privat Message me with your email so that I might be able to respond back to you n a private mannere.
Thanks


----------



## bjbethke (Sep 1, 2011)

phawks_99 said:


> I need some engraving and carving done to some small blanks that I will send to you. They are for urns. I will post a pic of a sample of what I may need. I do this on the side so it will not be on a regular basis. Just need some quotes from some of you out there as to what you will charge per piece
> Privat Message me with your email so that I might be able to respond back to you n a private mannere.
> Thanks


Looks like the image you sent was made with a Laser Carving Machine. My CNC unit is a CarveWright CNC unit and the carving bit is a tapered bit ¼ inch shank with a 1/16 inch tip. The lazier burns an image with a sharp light point. The CNC unit gives a smother image. I get $40 to $150 dollars for most of my carvings plus shipping. This type Clock carving I received $85.00 with out the clock movement.

I would need a Line Drawing of the subject to make the pattern.
BJB

I sent you a PM with my e-mail - BJB


----------

